# Netflix: We Hate Making Subscribers Upset



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

"On a conference call with investors, Netflix CEO Reed Hastings said "the noise level was actually less than we expected. Given a 60 percent increase, we knew what we were getting into," according to USA Today. In other words, don't hold your breath waiting for Netflix to reverse course, all you'll accomplish is turning from red to blue in the face.

Even with the investor backlash, Netflix probably isn't sweating bullets. The company is optimistic that Q4 could end up being its first billion dollar quarter, which would surely drive Netflix's stock right back up. In addition, Netflix said it's making "great progress" on integrating its service with Facebook and will likely launch it before its next earning report."

Story Here


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I'm good with my new Netflix pricing -- $7.99, same as my old pricing!


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Well, since the change isn't until Sept 1st they won't be hit until then. I'll be canceling completely after my August bill.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I'm keeping my subscription for both streaming and disc. I might drop the disc rental at some point but for now I'm good. I use both.

I still think it's a heck of a deal for $17 a month. People just got spoiled.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

I'll be keeping my streaming for sure. I haven't decided yet on the disc subscription. I'll most likely keep it for a while, and then go to Red Box if I fall off to 2 or 3 discs per month.


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

I'll be keeping both. I was a little surprised that my wife didn't bark more about it. The reality is that if you don't focus on the percentage of increase, it's still a good deal. And the increase makes good business sense for Netflix; disc mailing costs continue to rise, and they're forking over higher and higher dollars for streaming content rights. Raising rates and offering subscribers two seperate plans is a smart business move on their part, and hopefully more revenue for them will equal more choice for us.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Reaper said:


> I'll be keeping both. I was a little surprised that my wife didn't bark more about it. The reality is that if you don't focus on the percentage of increase, it's still a good deal. And the increase makes good business sense for Netflix; disc mailing costs continue to rise, and they're forking over higher and higher dollars for streaming content rights. Raising rates and offering subscribers two seperate plans is a smart business move on their part, and hopefully more revenue for them will equal more choice for us.


Nicely said.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> Nicely said.


+1

It looks as though they are not going to squander their increased profits either. They are going to spend the money for more streaming content, which is why I went with them in the first place.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

They can have all the excuses in the world, they are still getting the boot.


----------



## sledgehammer1367066128 (Jun 19, 2011)

Wait 'til your ISPs start adding a Netflix surcharge or access fee, or just start blocking them outright due to their high percentage of bandwidth.


----------



## Trendy2 (Apr 16, 2007)

A reminder to make your changes today - rate hike starts tomorrow.
I cancelled the disc portion, going with streaming only for $7.99/mo.
I'll miss getting the one-disc-at-a-time (BluRay) but I figure I'll just rent a new release movie or so each month digitally or maybe give RedBox a try. I'm not about to see my monthly payment go from $11.99 to $17.98


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Sledge Hammer! said:


> Wait 'til your ISPs start adding a Netflix surcharge or access fee, or just start blocking them outright due to their high percentage of bandwidth.


Not gonna happen for me!

i get 250GB/m with Comcast, but use much less (avg <50%) and I watch all the streaming Netflix content I want. There is no way I will get a surcharge added, get blocked or throttled down.

Sign me: Happy Camper


----------

